# Micro-hybrid Leisure Battery



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thinking of having a second battery fitted to our newish Hobby. The supplied battery (so far as I can see as it's tucked beneath the driver's seat) is a "Micro-hybrid AGM". I think Exide.

I've asked Mr Google about Micro-hybrid, who tells me they are fitted to vehicles with "stop-start" function. This intrigued me!

So a few q's please for our knowledgeable Members:

Is is surprising that such a leisure battery is fitted or could this be normal for a German-built Motorhome? 

Does it have any advantages over one which isn't Micro-hybrid??

If I do have the second battery, is it critical that it should match the original in all respects, eg make, M-hybrid, AGM, AH size etc.? Given that the original battery has had only a few months use is it ok to match it with a new one which is similar in all other respects?

Your views are welcome-including "If I were you...." comments :wink: 

Should add I have a solar panel and MPPT controller fitted by VanBitz (NOT the one which sells slide out tool boxes or wire mesh kits for windows :lol: :lol: )


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Tel.
There have been a couple of threads just recently about leisure battery replacement. I myself made a mistake and corrected it by buying new Varta Silver Dynamic batts.

Ray.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-225097-.html

and

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-174417-.html

and

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-205618-.html


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ray-checked those out but they're mainly concerned with replacing rather than adding, and don't help as regards Micro-hybrid.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Tel.
I have added as well. Now have four 'leisure' batts. Although not all the same make or construction. Two Silver and two leisure.

Ray.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> OK Tel.
> I have added as well. Now have four 'leisure' batts. Although not all the same make or construction. Two Silver and two leisure.
> 
> Ray.


If the original is an AGM battery should the second battery also be AGM-even though not same make/ capacity??c


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It probably 'should' in an ideal world Tel. But the extra sealed lead acid batts will give lots more storage. As I had two almost new Gel batteries and now have added the two lead acit batts we will see what difference it makes.

Not sure if we are talking 1%, 10% or what?

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Because the charging voltage varies between Gel and AGM and wet lead-acid batterey types, it is always best to keep to the same TYPE of battery when parallelling batteries.

Peter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

listerdiesel said:


> Because the charging voltage varies between Gel and AGM and wet lead-acid batterey types, it is always best to keep to the same TYPE of battery when parallelling batteries.
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,

I don't think you'll have a problem if you charge them all at the correct rate set for the Gel batteries. They'll all just charge a little slower but no damage should occur.


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi

I would have a read of Alan's website (A and N Caravans) he has just updated this page on his website which should answer your questions and cover some of the issues if we get it wrong. He is very knowledgeable and a nice guy to talk to

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

regards

John


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

An interesting link which extolls the virtues of one particular battery but doesn't really help in answering my queries, and in particular why a micro-hybrid (stop-start?) battery should be fitted as a leisure battery to a motorhome, and whether I should have a similar battery as an addition.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In that case Tel, I would take the 'micro' batt out and install two identical Varta Silver Dynamic batteries as large as is physlically possible. 
Then put the Start/Stop battery in yer car.

Ray.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Allan at A and N Caravan Services fitted me 3 of the Varta H3 Silver batteries just last week.

Excellent job.

He also saved me a few quid by not having to add an additional charging unit. Apparently the new silver dynamic batteries are far more efficient and place less strain on the charging unit.

Worth considering if you follow the battery-bank sizing recommendations.


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi 

Not sure if I have mis understood your original posts but details on Allan's site does explain the technology behind stop start.

He also recommends that all batteries in the bank should be of the same age, capacity, technology and should be within the design capabilities of the charger, and he has further info on how large the bank should be.

I am sure if you rang him he could give you any further advice you required that is not on his website.

He is not a guy out to sell you anything just a genuine guy prepared to share the extensive knowledge and experience he has.

My recommendation is purely on the basis of a satisfied customer. 

regards

John


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all....... but...... can anyone shed light on why this micro/ hybrid stop/start should be fitted on a Hobby as a leisure battery??? Anyone else with a new-ish Hobby got the same??


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Telbell said:


> Thanks all....... but...... can anyone shed light on why this micro/ hybrid stop/start should be fitted on a Hobby as a leisure battery??? Anyone else with a new-ish Hobby got the same??


Probably just simple availability. A starter battery is a starter battery, they probably got a good deal on a batch of them.

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"A starter battery is a starter battery, they probably got a good deal on a batch of them.

Peter[/quote]"

Thanks Peter-but that's the very point I'm trying to ascertain: according to Allan's website that's not the case. There are clearly a certain type which can be used INSTEAD of a conventional leisure battery:

"Please note that we do not recommend a conventional Starter Battery for use in the Habitation area, only the Powerframe/Silver /Calcium/Sealed Battery. A standard Budget Silver battery without Powerframe is no where near the same product"....

....and this presumably explains his article headline of " Is the Leisure battery now obsolete?"

I'm in communication with Allan to try and establish if mine is ok for "Leisure" purposes and whether it's ok to double up on the same type.

I'm assuming, nay hoping, that Hobby know what they're doing in fitting our vehicle with this particular "starter" battery to be used as a "Leisure" battery. :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that is a nonsense, borne out by millions of conventional batteries used worldwide over the world.

What did we do before AGM came along? before sealed batteries of any kind?

We used car batteries.

Are AGM or whatever any better? Last longer? are they cheaper? 

I think the answers tell the story.

I have two new 220AH 6V AGM batteries going in the Mercedes, but they were free, otherwise I'd have got another pair of the wet 100AH wet batteries that I bought for the Mercedes starter batteries (24V)

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry-what bit is a "nonsense"?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry-what bit is a "nonsense"?


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm guessing Peter is referring to 

"Please note that we do not recommend a conventional Starter Battery for use in the Habitation area, only the Powerframe/Silver /Calcium/Sealed Battery. A standard Budget Silver battery without Powerframe is no where near the same product".... 

I also guess that stop start technology in a vehicle needs a battery that can tolerate being possibly deep discharged (like a leisure battery) due to the chance of multiple starts in a journey of relatively short distance and hence little recharge time.

Thus batteries developed for stop start could be seen as more suitable for Leisure use than starter batteries which have conventionally had to provide a large current flow for a short period followed by a decent opportunity to re-charge while the vehicle is driven (or is idling)

But I may be wrong...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave . If you're right then Peter DOES believe a conventional starter battery is ok for leisure. Hopefully he'll tell us. 

Meanwhile I'm getting confused by the minute :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Telbell said:


> Sorry-what bit is a "nonsense"?


This bit:

"Please note that we do not recommend a conventional Starter Battery for use in the Habitation area, only the Powerframe/Silver /Calcium/Sealed Battery. A standard Budget Silver battery without Powerframe is no where near the same product"....

& yes, I do believe in using conventional batteries as leisure batteries, but like ALL lead-acid batteries they need looking after to get a decent life.

Bit jet-lagged, got back from California this afternoon....

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to push you again Peter; :wink: 

But mine (I assume) isn't one of those "Powerframe/Silver ..." thingys that Allan refers to- nor is it Lead Acid (It's AGM/ Stop/Start) that you refer to:

So in a proverbial nutshell.... do you recommend it's "doubled up" with another similar battery??

(Allan keeps telling me that the answer is in his article but it must be in code that I don't follow)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

AGM is sealed Lead-Acid, just one of the forms that they come in.

Only fit in parallel those batteries with the same technology, so wet with wet, AGM with AGM and so on.

Mainly due to different charging voltage requirements.

Peter


----------

